# Robin Williams has Died



## Steven F (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin Williams died in an apparent suicide, more details to follow.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

Avatar as tribute.


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2014)

What a shame. 

He was about to release multiple new things it seems.

Depression is nutrition (lack thereof) based.  Shame that someone with Mr. Williams influence and wealth didn't have better advisors.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKbbREtBMcs

Francisco


----------



## mojeda (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## tonyg (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, just incredible. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m_-dWBECdA

Sort of a morbid song he did, all things considered.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 11, 2014)

Never was a fan myself, but he seemed like an all-around good guy.  A real shame.

The one movie I did like him in was this gem and personal favorite:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I426JibpYUQ


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 11, 2014)

Not a big fan either. I did enjoy "Good Will Hunting", but not so much because he had a role in the movie, though. It's just a good movie


----------



## nunim (Aug 11, 2014)

A sad day indeed 

Robin Williams was truly a giant in the comedy world and I'm sure his presence will be sorely missed for many years to come.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I understand he had a lifelong struggle, sad story indeed. Kinda shows that all the money and fame don't mean much towards happiness/mental health.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aebsLSu3Igk

Of course, it's from a movie he played in... but still. Relevant.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 12, 2014)

And there goes my childhood....


----------



## lbft (Aug 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Depression is nutrition (lack thereof) based.


Do you think it's really appropriate to peddle quackery in this thread?


----------



## MartinD (Aug 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Depression is nutrition (lack thereof) based.  Shame that someone with Mr. Williams influence and wealth didn't have better advisors.


You do come out with some crap at times but this... this is both distasteful and insulting to all those with mental health issues.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't know why but depression / suicide seems common with comedians, maybe they laugh on the outside and cry on the inside.

Stephen Fry attempted suicide last year, but yeah it is devastating, It feels surreal as he seemed like such a genuinely happy guy.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 12, 2014)

Jacob said:


> Stephen Fry attempted suicide last year, but yeah it is devastating, It feels surreal as he seemed like such a genuinely happy guy.


You should watch his documentary from 2006:

Part 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGDl6-lyfMY

Part 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF7yiQxn35I

 

Both an hour long but both very good. He has attempted suicide many times as a "side effect" of the lows of his manic periods (he has manic depression aka bipolar disorder).

 

He does also have similar manic episodes sometimes but where the emotions he is over-run with are pretty positive (or at least numbing) - like when he ran away from home with a credit card and stuff. Not as black and white.


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 12, 2014)

It's very sad to hear the news, the reason why he passed away.

Many of his movies that have inspired me.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You do come out with some crap at times but this... this is both distasteful and insulting to all those with mental health issues.


Bahaha I am not here for a popularity contest or some woe is us droll festival.  I know and have known plenty of folks juiced up on pharma mental health meds.  Never saw any of them cured by the stuff.  Managed sure, but still a big mess and a quarter twitch from something bad.

Dispute it if you may.   Bust out some happy pills and have a party.  All the pharma, it sure has done wonders for the depressed, neurotic, delusional, defective, etc.  It has cured what?  ZERO.   It's throwing a wet blanket on a fire at best and hoping such compounds tamp down the bio-chemistry lack of balance.   It doesn't address the core problem of the bio chemistry and the many things dietary, exercise, environmental, etc. that contribute to such.

Unsure when everything became so politically correct.   But folks that suffer from mental health issues we can believe they are defective and give them special classifications and dole outs or we can cut the crap for vast majority of them and get to brass tacks and make them functional in simple and economical ways.  Yes, there are folks who are truly unsalvageable / defective and aside from institutionalizing them or chemically disabling  them further not much that can be reversed.

I won't go on a rant about all the crazy criminality folks on the psychotropic meds have gone on.  But there are tons and frankly, pharma should be held accountable.

Is it so foreign today to folks that your body needs proper nutrition or things wobble out of control?  ADD, ADHD, etc.  we didn't have such designer diagnosises when I was a young lad.  We had some of these spectrum disorder folks no doubt.  But was nothing compared to today.  Why is that?  Were doctors just more incompetent? Or are we eating far less nutritious food and failing to get basic nutrition while ingesting masses of poision, plastic, etc. ?

Plenty of books, life studies, research papers from academia, philosophies about depression.

May I recommend:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=depression+and+nutritional+deficiencies

First for me:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2738337/



> Indian J Psychiatry. 2008 Apr-Jun; 50(2): 77–82.
> 
> doi:  10.4103/0019-5545.42391
> 
> ...


----------



## MartinD (Aug 12, 2014)

No, you can't.


You can take your crap and quackjuice elsewhere. You're disrespectful and full of shit. Just because you live in a world full of tinfoil hats, the government trying to eat you from the inside out and a land where Chris is your love child doesn't mean the rest of us have to listen/read it.


If you've nothing nice to say, piss off out of these threads and back to your cvps circlejerk corner.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

*No, you can't.*

Can't what?  Post something tangible that conflicts with your superstitions? Blah blah, ban me then.



MartinD said:


> You can take your crap and quackjuice elsewhere. You're disrespectful and full of shit. Just because you live in a world full of tinfoil hats, the government trying to eat you from the inside out and a land where Chris is your love child doesn't mean the rest of us have to listen/read it.
> 
> If you've nothing nice to say, piss off out of these threads and back to your cvps circlejerk corner.


Yawn.   Can you be a bigger parrot? Tin foil, fuck off.  Was there a single mention herein of government (other than by yourself)?  Are you delusional or just consuming too much aluminum foil?  This was about Robin Williams, depression, suicide, pharma, nutrition.  

Defeatist asshole, let Robin Williams' life stand as something more meaningful and save some others from the preventable.  But that is something horrible, right? Oh selfish me, I am horrible.  Disrespectful of the dead I am I suppose.  Yawn.

*"doesn't mean the rest of us have to listen/read it"*

Well fucking ignore it then. Funny how that works.  Some self control.

*"If you've nothing nice to say, piss off out of these threads and back to your cvps circlejerk corner"*

Nice way to accomplish task with piss and circlejerking.  Is that your past time?  Might want to watch with the belt and neck and the complex jerking.

It is funny, you haven't minded the CVPS circlejerk corner when it benefitted your pocketbook or interests.

Atypical bullshit in this segment.   Go bully someone else, cause me, I am probably the wrong person.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO999XVsTjU


----------



## MannDude (Aug 12, 2014)

Calm down or take the personal qualms off-site or in private, please.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 12, 2014)

Off the track again sunshine. My pocketbook? My interests? I have very much minded it and the only reason you get away with it (so far) is because Curtis tolerates it.


And bullying? Me? How many hypocrite pills have you swallowed today? No, wait, can't do that. Your nutrition would be out of balance.


Quack quack. Waddle along.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnddtI-UHmk


----------



## MannDude (Aug 12, 2014)

<sighs>  :lock:


----------

